
Is It Expected to Work Overtime in a Startup? - evermike
https://medium.com/everhour/is-it-expected-to-work-overtime-in-a-startup-f6de88f7c970
======
evermike
Hello everyone,

My name is Mike. I’m building a SaaS company (CEO/Co-f).

We are small, fully bootstrapped, profitable, didn’t take VC money. Very
often, during interviews and in discussions, people ask me “What’s my attitude
to overtime?”

I think it's very important question. So I decided to share my thoughts on the
topic, plus give simple but actionable tips.

I'm interested to discuss the topic further. Please share your piece of
advice.

